

Shock treatment Nokia's radical break with the past - bensummers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/10/nokia_ceo_analysis/

======
heiti
The article seems to be missing some very basic understanding of both markets
in general and phone/featurephone/smartphone markets.

[http://communities-
dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/07/obituar...](http://communities-
dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/07/obituary-for-opk-wall-street-is-a-cruel-
mistress-nokia-searching-for-ceo.html)

[http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/08/why-
iph...](http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/08/why-iphone-
strategy-is-wrong-and-has-to-change-soon.html)

[http://communities-
dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/07/underst...](http://communities-
dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/07/understanding-smartphone-market-share-
battle-not-for-phones-is-for-platform.html)

------
microkernel
Hope that finally makes them wake up to the new world! Nokia is one of the
poster childs of a successful corporate giant missing the famous 'clue train'
completely. Would like to see some really open handsets/mobile OSses to boot.

